# Docker auf PFC200 installieren



## marsmännchen (4 Februar 2021)

Guten Tag,
da ich mich mit Linux sehr schlecht auskenne habe ich folgende Frage.
Ich würde gerne Docker auf die PFC200 2.Gen FW18.
Danach Node-Red.

Auf der Anleitung von GitHub steht: "Move docker "DATA-ROOT" to SD card" um den Speicherplatzt auf die SD Karte auszulagern.
Soweit hab ich das verstanden.
Aber dann hab ich eine Anleitung von Wago (How to Fly a PFC with Docker) wo nichts davon steht.
Dafür ist in der How to Anleitung von Wago wieder etwas interessantes für mich. Und zwar wie man "Portainer" installiert.
Da ist wieder die Rede von einem Portainer Volume erstellen.
Wird das dann alles automatisch auf der SD Karte erstellt?
Oder ist das ein widerspruch und "beißt sich" dann irgendwie?
Hat das schon mal wer installiert und nach welcher Anleitung?
MfG
Patrick


----------



## Blockmove (4 Februar 2021)

Das beisst sich erstmal nicht.
Portainer ist eine Docker-Applikation.
Also zuerst Docker nach der GitHub-Anleitung installieren.
Danach Portainer installieren.
Normalerweise sollte dann das Volume für Portainer auch auf der SD Card landen.


----------



## marsmännchen (7 Februar 2021)

Jedes verdammte mal wenn man die Steuerung auch nur schief ansieht. Irgendwas ist immer:evil:.
Wollte Docker und Node Red installieren. Docker nach Anleitung von Git-Hub, hat noch funktioniert. Habe DATA-ROOT auf die SD Karte.
Danach wollte ich Node Red lt. https://hub.docker.com/r/wagoautomation/node-red-iot
Und dann die Fehlermeldung das ich keinen Speicherplatz habe?
Weiss jemand wie das jetzt weiter geht?
MfG
Patrick


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

Naja man  braucht schon Linux-Kenntnisse, sonst ist's schwierig.

gib mal 'df' ein.
Du erhältst dann einen Überblick über deine Laufwerke

Erwarte übrigends nicht zu viel von Docker und Node RED auf dem PFC.
Der PFC ist schwachbrüstig und vorallem wenig Arbeitsspeicher.
Ich hab mich auch mal dafür interessiert, hab's dann aber bleiben gelassen und einen Raspberry 4 mit Hutschiengehäuse neben den PFC gesetzt.
Läuft seit Monaten stabil. Kopplung zum PFC entweder über OPC UA oder Modbus.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## marsmännchen (7 Februar 2021)

ja, das mit Linux-Kenntnisse glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Das mit DF hab ich schon rausbekommen.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Aber erzähl mir bitte mehr von der Raspberry Geschichte.
Am Raspberry Node-Red und dann über Modbus zur PFC? Sagt deine Erfahrung das das besser geht?
Das hatte ich nämlich anfangs vor.
Es geht mir nämlich um Spielereien mit Telegram und Mqtt. Und das hatte ich am Raspberry schon fertig.
MfG
Patrick


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> ja, das mit Linux-Kenntnisse glaub ich dir aufs Wort. Das mit DF hab ich schon rausbekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab hier ioBroker zusammen mit Node RED aufdem Raspi am Laufen.
Neben ein paar anderen Dingen ist auch MQTT und Telegram im Einsatz.
Läuft alles ohne Probleme.
Node RED hat die Kopplung zum PFC über OPC UA erledigt.
Da das OPC UA Modul von Node RED bei den Updates immer wieder mal Probleme machte, hab ich jetzt auf Modbus umgestellt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## marsmännchen (7 Februar 2021)

Na da sag ich mal herzlichen Dank. Dann werd ich das auch alles auf den Raspberry auslagern und per Modbus hin und her schieben.
Eine letzte Frage noch:
Kann ich von diesem erfolglosen Dockerversuch irgendwie die Reste von der PFC entfernen?
Also kurz gesagt, das Docker wieder löschen?
MfG
Patrick


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

Evtl. mit den Wago Ethernetsettings auf Werkeinstellung zurücksetzen.
Ob das allerdings wirklich hilft, kann ich dir nicht sagen.


----------



## holgermaik (7 Februar 2021)

Ich habe es zum spielen am laufen auf einem 8216. Auf das auslagern auf SD hab ich verzichtet und alles auf den internen Speicheicher gemacht. Es ist allerdings wie Blockmove sagt etwas zäh und träge. also nur zum spielen.
Um die Installation wegzukriegen hilft nur das Einspielen eines Image von SD Karte und dabei den internen Speicher platt zu machen.


----------



## Blockmove (7 Februar 2021)

holgermaik schrieb:


> Ich habe es zum spielen am laufen auf einem 8216. Auf das auslagern auf SD hab ich verzichtet und alles auf den internen Speicheicher gemacht. Es ist allerdings wie Blockmove sagt etwas zäh und träge. also nur zum spielen.
> Um die Installation wegzukriegen hilft nur das Einspielen eines Image von SD Karte und dabei den internen Speicher platt zu machen.



Das Image kannst du beim Wago-Support anfordern.


----------



## marsmännchen (7 Februar 2021)

Na Gut, dann mal Factory Reset versuchen. Wenns dann noch bleibt mit Image drüber fahren.So werd ich das mal versuchen.
Mir bricht jetzt schon der Angstschweiss aus.:roll:
Danke
Patrick


----------



## Blockmove (8 Februar 2021)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Na Gut, dann mal Factory Reset versuchen. Wenns dann noch bleibt mit Image drüber fahren.So werd ich das mal versuchen.
> Mir bricht jetzt schon der Angstschweiss aus.:roll:
> Danke
> Patrick



Einfach an die Anleitung halten.


----------



## marsmännchen (8 Februar 2021)

Hehe, genau wie bei der Docker Installation oder dem Firmware Update, oder der Lizenzübertragung von Codesys..... 🤣


----------



## Blockmove (8 Februar 2021)

marsmännchen schrieb:


> Hehe, genau wie bei der Docker Installation oder dem Firmware Update, oder der Lizenzübertragung von Codesys.....



Genauso 

Spass beiseite. Es ist wirklich unkritisch.
Und selbst wenn es wirklich mal schiefgeht, dann ist der Controller nicht im Eimer.
Man kann ihn dann immer noch über die die serielle Schnittstelle "retten".


----------

